
Coronavirus: Russian vaccine shows signs of immune response - vanilla-almond
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-54036221
======
vanilla-almond
The Lancet paper:

 _Safety and immunogenicity of an rAd26 and rAd5 vector-based heterologous
prime-boost COVID-19 vaccine in two formulations: two open, non-randomised
phase 1 /2 studies from Russia_

[https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6...](https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736\(20\)31866-3/fulltext)

